# Lowrance LMS160 Map GPS/SONAR



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Like new with IMG map software, hard plastic carrying case, PC to unit cable, 115 VAC power supply, 12v cig lighter adapter, sonar transducer, GPS antenna mast mount adapter and antenna. Software includes entire US roads and rivers/ocean maps and charts navigation library. User custom maps or area charts may be uploaded to 2 MB on-board memory. Unit may be used in boat or any other vehicle. $500 firm. Will demo to interested local.


----------

